

Music Suite: a system for creating, processing or analyzing music in Haskell - lelf
http://music-suite.github.io/docs/ref/

======
mej10
Discussion from a month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7852296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7852296)

